# مبروووك و جزااكم الله خيرا



## Nile Man (17 نوفمبر 2014)

مبروك اجميع الاصدقاء و الاخوة في المنتدى افتتاح

المنتدى: هندسة التركيبات الصحية ومكافحة الحريق
لاننا فعلا كنا في احتياج شديد ان يكون قسم الهندسة الصحية و الحريق منفصلين عن التكييف
على بركة الله 
و جزاكم الاه القائميين على المنتدى خير الجزاء و وفقكم لما فيه الخير


----------



## hishaa3 (25 نوفمبر 2014)

Thank you ...this is very great


----------



## Nile Man (27 نوفمبر 2014)

hishaa3 قال:


> Thank you ...this is very great


جزاك الله خير


----------

